# The Beagle Takes the Hill (D.C.) Nov 27



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Work is sending me up to Washington D.C. next week for a few days. I would love to get together with a few B/SOTL for a few cigars and libations. Looking at the guide on the board, I see that Shelly's is a good point to meet up and not too far from my hotel. Any takers?

:cb


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

pm addiction as he works near there and stops by quite often. I might be able to hop on the metro and shoot down as well. :tu


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'd love to but I avoid DC like the plague...


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I'd love to but I avoid DC like the plague...


Unfortunately, my remote office is in the district. I will be there till Thursday, but have plans for Weds night. Might be free in the PM on Thursday.

:cb


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Tony,

Thanks for the great time last night. Don't forget to give me a call and let me know if you want to go this evening.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

PM me if you want to meet up tomorrow evening. I may be able to meet up depending on time. Include where you are staying as well, as I might be able to find a place more convenient for both of us.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> PM me if you want to meet up tomorrow evening. I may be able to meet up depending on time. Include where you are staying as well, as I might be able to find a place more convenient for both of us.


I wish I could, but I have have to get back to my home office before the boss burns it down! :cb

I will be back, hopefully in a few weeks. I should know for sure by next Monday.

I had a lot of fun with n3uka and Addiction, Thanks for meeting with me guys! Shelly's was a great place. I wish I could have made the herf in McLean last night, but work happens. I did happen to see that my DC office is one block over from JR Cigars yesterday... Guess where I will be at lunch time today.


----------

